# Apple store shipping Purolator - Customs?



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

HI, 

Yesterday I ordered an incase Sling pack from the Apple Store online. Today I got a notice that they are shipping it Purolator. 

I've never bought anything physical from them online before (only ITMS). 

I was wondering whether I'm going to get hit with any customs brokerage fees or anything? I don't seem to have anything telling me where it is shipping from. The transaction was in Canadian dollars and I was charged appropriate PST & GST. 

The tracking code that Apple gave me doesn't seem to get me any where on the Purolator site. 

Thanks.


----------



## TOSmoke (May 6, 2005)

I've purchased stuff online through the Apple Store Canada. Everything seems to come from the US, but they do not charge duty. Once I received my order I was never asked to pay any additional funds (COD for duty like stuff). You should be fine and not have to worry about a surprise cost.


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi,

No need to worry. You won't get any extra billings. As for tracking codes...do those things really work? Actually you are lucky that your package is coming through Purolator rather than Same Day!

s.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Though the stuff you order from the Apple store ships from the US (or China, or where ever), because you bought it from the Canadian Apple store, it's technically a Canadian purchase. Hence, you won't get billed for brokerage fees or duties, but you do have to pay GST and PST.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

mr.steevo said:


> As for tracking codes...do those things really work?


Just about everything I've ever ordered from Apple was shipped by FedEx, and the tracking codes worked every time. 

The only exception was my recent order for the GarageBand Jam Pack 2 -- it was shipped by Purolator, and the tracking code _never worked_. Even though I couldn't track my shipment, the package was still delivered within two days of being shipped by Apple however.

Who knows why all my other orders were shipped via FedEx, and JP2 came by Purolator.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks for the reassurance.


----------



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

macsackbut said:


> Though the stuff you order from the Apple store ships from the US (or China, or where ever), because you bought it from the Canadian Apple store, it's technically a Canadian purchase. Hence, you won't get billed for brokerage fees or duties, but you do have to pay GST and PST.


That's not exactly true.

Apple must have a brokerage account with Puralator, so all of the duties/brokerage fees are billed to Apple directly, and not to you as the customer. 

I have a business in Canada, and if you order from me, and I have it drop-shipped to you from my supplier in the USA, you will pay taxes and duties/brokerage on the item.


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

The Doug said:


> Just about everything I've ever ordered from Apple was shipped by FedEx, and the tracking codes worked every time.
> 
> The only exception was my recent order for the GarageBand Jam Pack 2 -- it was shipped by Purolator, and the tracking code _never worked_. Even though I couldn't track my shipment, the package was still delivered within two days of being shipped by Apple however.
> 
> Who knows why all my other orders were shipped via FedEx, and JP2 came by Purolator.



Hi,

I had something similar happen with Apple Care coming via Fed Ex and Airport Express coming via Purolator. When I asked Apple why they used different companies (Purolator is closer to my home) they said it depended on where the package came from (Canada or the US). I can't remember which is which though.

s.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

I was just emailed an invoice from Apple with the shipping location. 

F/G Distribution Center
Elk Grove, Ca 95758


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Atroz said:


> I was just emailed an invoice from Apple with the shipping location.
> 
> F/G Distribution Center
> Elk Grove, Ca 95758


But don't be surprised when you see Shanghai or somewhere else in the tracking details.


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

I think one of the reasons you so frequently see problems with tracking Apple stuff from the USA is that it's often shipped LTL or FTL from USA warehouses and delivered to the domestic couriers where its broken up and sorted for delivery.

For example, when Apple uses Sameday Right-O-Way, they assign a tracking number a week or more before you get it, but Sameday never sees that package until the day prior to delivery because it's another trucking company that's bringing it up to Canada.

You shouldn't put down Sameday for this - they're very reliable and a great company to deal with if you're shipping large or heavy packages.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Got it. 

Ordered it last Wednesday, Apple shipped on Thursday and I got it today. Not bad for free delivery from out of the country. 

I was quite lucky in that I had to go out for 1.5 hours today, yet managed to get home just minutes before Purolator showed up.


----------



## 9mmCensor (Jan 27, 2006)

All regular speed shipments from the Apple Online store to Canada should be coming via Puralator, and not DHL as they were before.

Also when I ordered my headphones, there was no brokerage fees.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

9mmCensor said:


> All regular speed shipments from the Apple Online store to Canada should be coming via Puralator, and not DHL as they were before.
> 
> Also when I ordered my headphones, there was no brokerage fees.


Are ya lookin' at the date of the posts, or are ya just pullin my leg?


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

I order quite a bit from the US.
If the seller has an account with rev can and collects the taxes at time of purchase there are no extra charges.
The brokerage charge you pay is for the shipping company to clear your package and pay the taxes on your behalf.

John


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

I came on to ask this same question. Thanks for the replies everyone 
I'm eagerly awaiting my Agent 18 nano shield. I bought it online on impulse, not realizing that I'd be at the Yorkdale store later in the day. Took a lot of self-control not to buy it right there on the spot and return the shipment!


----------



## razz (Sep 21, 2003)

I bought my iPod on Apple.ca years ago, and I was charged a $60 customs fee. I was furious! So an angry call to Apple was made, and they paid the bill


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Holy multiple threadbumps batman!

At least 9mmCensor was new...


----------

